# STORZ & BICKEL CUSTOMER SERVICE.



## rijkmus1 (Mar 21, 2020)

My Crafty died with 61 hours and 30 minutes. Crafty will not charge I did not get error lights. Reset device per instructions on Storz and Bickel web page no good. Trying to register on there web page but does not show United states and shows Germany in my address while I am registered in the USA store. If I remember I think the store is in California, so I assume they are shut down. I guess on a scale of things pretty small problem.

Thankfully warmer weather is coming as I use my vape inside during cold weather.


----------



## taint (Mar 21, 2020)

Over 60 hours and tough shit.........their customer service eats ass.
Especially since canopy bought them out.
Most likely the thermal fuse which is a $2.00 part.
Not super hard to replace it you are into that kind of shizz.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you but I am just going to go to my Grav. Labs Glass. Crafty fulfilled its mission and traveled with me through sepsis from knee scope was laid up for 5 months. Maybe some day after the virus is past I will grab another or send it in for service. The device does its job very well, just does not last long.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Follow up They replied by e-mail and said They are in lockdown as they are in San Francisco and will get back to me. It will be a while and I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 26, 2020)

you have me eyeing that MIGHTY now... looks nice! I love my volcano


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

Nizza said:


> you have me eyeing that MIGHTY now... looks nice! I love my volcano


I have the mighty. It’s amazing! I highly recommend it. I even dropped it tons of times the top cracked you name it. Still puffing away!

I’m thinking about buying a second one for work


----------



## Nizza (Jun 26, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I have the mighty. It’s amazing! I highly recommend it. I even dropped it tons of times the top cracked you name it. Still puffing away!
> 
> I’m thinking about buying a second one for work


omg please stop you are really tempting me lol...


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 26, 2020)

it cracked and separated. I pushed it back together the best I could and kept smoking!! A little super glue and all better 

see how dirty it gets around the edge. The ONLY complaint. If it even is one. If I didn’t grow and paid $ for bud I’d be freaking out every time some fell out. But I really don’t care. It’s funny to watch people try and catch it. I’m at the point I’m like f it. 

The battery lasts all day for me and I smoke a lot. Once I week I take it apart and soak it all in alcohol for about 30 mins to an hour


----------



## Nizza (Jun 28, 2020)

I am trying to buy a MIGHTY from them but I can't get into the checkout screen... it just loads forever


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

I went to planet of the vapes and got mine


----------



## Nizza (Jun 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I went to planet of the vapes and got mine


I had to use a different internet browser to buy it. I like buying directly from the company that makes them though!
I got a 5$ off coupon for making an account, and then found the code MY0420 for 10% off. I got a car charger , as well as the replacement part kit all for about 400$ total!

I couldn't help myself... bye bye dirty bong!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

Game changer. It’s just heat and weed bro!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I had to use a different internet browser to buy it. I like buying directly from the company that makes them though!
> I got a 5$ off coupon for making an account, and then found the code MY0420 for 10% off. I got a car charger , as well as the replacement part kit all for about 400$ total!
> 
> I couldn't help myself... bye bye dirty bong!


Won’t be long you’ll be ordering extra parts too! Trust me


----------



## Nizza (Jun 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Won’t be long you’ll be ordering extra parts too! Trust me


I did the extra parts! Lol I have a volcano so i already know that everything comes apart pretty well and is replaceable. Not bad as far as the whole deal goes. I wish the batteries were replaceable but... the thing is made in germany so I'm sure I'll get my moneys worth outta it!
And I have asthema, I got the volcano but its too much work, not portable.. this will help me for sure stop smoking


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 28, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I did the extra parts! Lol I have a volcano so i already know that everything comes apart pretty well and is replaceable. Not bad as far as the whole deal goes. I wish the batteries were replaceable but... the thing is made in germany so I'm sure I'll get my moneys worth outta it!
> And I have asthema, I got the volcano but its too much work, not portable.. this will help me for sure stop smoking


I use this and only this all day everyday.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 16, 2020)

I can see Storz & Bickel USA will not be open for some time. If harvest is good I will have to but a replacement and will go up to the mighty. I also have a lot f extra parts.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 16, 2020)

I’ve been waiting on parts for two weeks now. Guess they’re backed up. I need to find somewhere else to get the seal rings.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 16, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> I can see Storz & Bickel USA will not be open for some time. If harvest is good I will have to but a replacement and will go up to the mighty. I also have a lot f extra parts.


thanks for the heads up. I just emailed them to see what's going on with my order and will let y'all know what happens. It has been 18 days and originally said it may take 30 days or more to process. I think amazon carries a lot of their products.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 16, 2020)

So does planet of the Vapes

just ordered from them because I also have heard nothing from storz and Bickel


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 17, 2020)

My planet of the Vapes order has already shipped


----------



## Nizza (Aug 15, 2020)

48 days since my order and they still havent shipped :[


----------



## I_grow_weed (Aug 15, 2020)

I've been thinking about buying a mighty but guess I wont order from them


----------



## Nizza (Aug 24, 2020)

ordered 6/28/2020, received it finally 8/21/2020... I started using it 8/22/2020 and it has broken on 8/23/2020. Today is 8/24/2020. 

The LED backlight has stopped working, the unit still works fine and I can see the numbers still if i have it in the dark and look at it just right!
We will see how long the RMA takes... or whatever it is... what a pain in the ass. Hopefully their customer service doesn't take forever. I guess others have had issues with the backlight screwing up on them.

Wish me luck fellas, this thing was RIPPIN I was very excited to not be smoking anymore but now I guess I'm back to the old fashioned way..

I wonder if they chose this style of screen for how it uses battery, I know the volcano has clear LED digits... that would have made much more sense.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Let me know about your dealing with customer service. I need to get my crafty fixed.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 22, 2020)

Nizza said:


> ordered 6/28/2020, received it finally 8/21/2020... I started using it 8/22/2020 and it has broken on 8/23/2020. Today is 8/24/2020.
> 
> The LED backlight has stopped working, the unit still works fine and I can see the numbers still if i have it in the dark and look at it just right!
> We will see how long the RMA takes... or whatever it is... what a pain in the ass. Hopefully their customer service doesn't take forever. I guess others have had issues with the backlight screwing up on them.
> ...


Any updates on your mighty?


----------



## Nizza (Sep 23, 2020)

They sent me an email that they have received it for RMA and cannot fix it so they are sending me a new one. They are waiting on a shipment so who knows when I'll get my new one, but overall it is what it is lol. It will probably be another month or two but hopefully worth it.. when I had it I really liked it, I want to get the bong attachment so bad


Wattzzup said:


> Any updates on your mighty?


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 23, 2020)

Nizza said:


> They sent me an email that they have received it for RMA and cannot fix it so they are sending me a new one. They are waiting on a shipment so who knows when I'll get my new one, but overall it is what it is lol. It will probably be another month or two but hopefully worth it.. when I had it I really liked it, I want to get the bong attachment so bad


That sucks but at least they are taking care of it.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 25, 2020)

I emailed them about my crafty I will be dancing if they send me a new one. I was looking and they are 279 now and money is tite. I will follow up when they reply. I am sure it is out of warranty. I just need it fixed.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok I submitted an RMA and they informed me that it was out of warranty which I was aware of. I purchased it over a year before using it after I retired. I will have to dish out 179.00. I assume they will send me a new model crafty+ I know this one will get more than 60 hours before the warranty runs out.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 2, 2020)

I tried today to log in to ask a question like when do I pay now or after I send it back and I could not log in. Or even reset my password. I can see this may take awhile. I am going to have to get shipping box or something to cover the original package. I don't live in a legal state and do not want the postal employee knowing my business.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 3, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> I tried today to log in to ask a question like when do I pay now or after I send it back and I could not log in. Or even reset my password. I can see this may take awhile. I am going to have to get shipping box or something to cover the original package. I don't live in a legal state and do not want the postal employee knowing my business.


that doesn't matter don't be paranoid. you could be vaping tobacco as far as anyone is concerned, fuck em ! Aromatherapy lol


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 7, 2020)

I never got in to their web page so I e-mailed them and got a reply. I have to get crafty packed up and take it to the post office. When they get it back they will call me or e-mail me. Then I can make payment by phone or pay pal. Only problem is I do not answer my phone if I do not know who is calling. Will let all know what transpires. I have a lot of crafty parts or I would upgrade to mighty, but money is short here.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Going in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Today I got an e-mail that a package was shipped. If it is a new crafty I will be dancing because they replaced it for free even though it was out of warranty. If so this I will remain faithful to this company.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 17, 2020)

Let us know bro


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Will do Nizza. Tracking indicates delivery Friday I will summarize my experience with Storz & Bickel then. But everything points in a good direction.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Final Summary.
Storz and Bickel replaced my out of warranty crafty. Sent me a new unit I assume a crafty+. Box contains charger plug and cord, brush. extra screens and O rings. Also charging thing and grinder. I had seen somewhere online that the crafty was not being sold with the wall plug and the brush. Mine contained those items. Also A letter attached that says original purchase will trigger the warranty period. 
The way I read it is no warranty.
I will have time to test out the new unit and if this one does not break the 100 hour barrier, I will be seeing the mighty in my future. Because they cook.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 25, 2020)

The final thought is this. Portable vapes crafty and mighty there are nothing better. The only question is does another portable vape exist for a cheaper price tag almost as good. I see no reason to search for other products or companies. Ease of use cleaning I wish they would make mighty with the app. I am retired and old. Storz & Bickel it shall be for the remainder of my time here.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 25, 2020)

The final thought is this. Portable vapes crafty and mighty there are nothing better. The only question is does another portable vape


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Upon locking closer My crafty was replaced with another crafty. Not a crafty +. I have to start saving for a mighty. Do they ever go on sale. I will see how many hours this one lasts.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 25, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> Upon locking closer My crafty was replaced with another crafty. Not a crafty +. I have to start saving for a mighty. Do they ever go on sale. I will see how many hours this one lasts.


Planet of the Vapes has the best deals IMO.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 27, 2020)

so I was replaced a mighty finally , they did not extend the warranty with the new unit which I am going to ask them to, because I would be missing on two full months of warranty on something I literally just got. Overall I understand what they are going through right now and they did warranty their product and so far customer service has been satisfactory. I am so glad to finally get my mighty unit back and on the plus side I received a whole new unit so I got a second set of things like the mouthpiece/ cooling unit, charger, parts kit, brush, grinder, and fill chamber.

Hopefully I can talk to them and see if they will extend the warranty two months, but I'm sure even If they don't I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 27, 2020)

Nizza said:


> so I was replaced a mighty finally , they did not extend the warranty with the new unit which I am going to ask them to, because I would be missing on two full months of warranty on something I literally just got. Overall I understand what they are going through right now and they did warranty their product and so far customer service has been satisfactory. I am so glad to finally get my mighty unit back and on the plus side I received a whole new unit so I got a second set of things like the mouthpiece/ cooling unit, charger, parts kit, brush, grinder, and fill chamber.
> 
> Hopefully I can talk to them and see if they will extend the warranty two months, but I'm sure even If they don't I won't be disappointed.


I love good customer service. You ordered directly from the manufacturer correct?


----------



## Nizza (Oct 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I love good customer service. You ordered directly from the manufacturer correct?


yes I did


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 27, 2020)

I guess that seems to be the practice now. I swear I read in the past that you got a new warranty. When replaced as defective.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Crafty is getting a workout over 60 minutes. I am running about 4 or 5 sessions a day. I got 3 extra cooling chambers. I change them once a week. I will be getting a mighty probably when this unit get 50 hours. I am not going back to my glass and fire.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 30, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> Crafty is getting a workout over 60 minutes. I am running about 4 or 5 sessions a day. I got 3 extra cooling chambers. I change them once a week. I will be getting a mighty probably when this unit get 50 hours. I am not going back to my glass and fire.


I got my replacement 3 days ago so far so good. The mighty is delivering great hits and I love the little capsule things, I spread some extract on the oil capsules and it is dank af! I am loving it


----------



## rijkmus1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nizza I saw those pre load caps I assume they are reusable. I think I will average 3 hours a week on crafty. If crafty dies in 20 weeks or 60 hours like the last one Mighty will be my next buy. It looks to me that if they changed the warranty to the time you purchased your original Crafty. If it was as it used to be and you get a new two year warranty I could just get a new crafty every year for free. I guess storz & bicker new owners put a change to that. One other thing they will not accept my serial number of my replacement crafty to register it on the website. Oh well still I think I paid 239 dollars for crafty if I get 120 hours total between both devices thats only 2 dollars an hour. If you want the best you got to pay.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 1, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> Nizza I saw those pre load caps I assume they are reusable. I think I will average 3 hours a week on crafty. If crafty dies in 20 weeks or 60 hours like the last one Mighty will be my next buy. It looks to me that if they changed the warranty to the time you purchased your original Crafty. If it was as it used to be and you get a new two year warranty I could just get a new crafty every year for free. I guess storz & bicker new owners put a change to that. One other thing they will not accept my serial number of my replacement crafty to register it on the website. Oh well still I think I paid 239 dollars for crafty if I get 120 hours total between both devices thats only 2 dollars an hour. If you want the best you got to pay.


I’m running well over a year with my mighty. I drop it multiple times a day. It’s pretty f’n tough. I would Th ink you would get over a year out of it easy.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Maybe it will make it to next harvest. That would be ok. I have to figure and order seeds soon so I will have to deal with that expense next.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Crafty at 15 hours I have increased my sessions per day. I am definitely going to get the mighty when this one dies. I hope it lasts over 100 hours that would give me 4 or 5 months to prepare. Does the mighty have a minute or use timer.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> Crafty at 15 hours I have increased my sessions per day. I am definitely going to get the mighty when this one dies. I hope it lasts over 100 hours that would give me 4 or 5 months to prepare. Does the mighty have a minute or use timer.


Mine does not

100 hours for +$300 it better last me 5 years


----------



## rijkmus1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I *hear you wattzzup but it is better than my pipe. I was coughing and wheezing from it. Now that I am retired and a full-time dopehead I will have to dish out the cash. I am set up for a while well past next fall even though I puff like a chimney. *


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

rijkmus1 said:


> I *hear you wattzzup but it is better than my pipe. I was coughing and wheezing from it. Now that I am retired and a full-time dopehead I will have to dish out the cash. I am set up for a while well past next fall even though I puff like a chimney. *


Yes sir couldn’t agree more. I have had mine for a while now and I smoke multiple times a day. I wish I had an hour counter.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Well I am doing a torture test on crafty I am curious on how long this one lives . My last one I would sometimes plug in after using it just once. Probably quite a bit as I was confined to sitting laying recovering from sepsis. And there is a charger on my recliner. I figure you only get so many charges until the battery will no longer charge. We will see and I will give the time of death of crafty number two.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jan 10, 2021)

30 hours on Crafty. I am averaging 10 hours per month. I clean once a week. I think frequency is determined by variety eg. Stickier strains. Doesn't matter as it is easy to clean. I will be getting a backup soon as I have the financial ability. Last one died at 61 hours will see how long the replacement lasts.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 13, 2021)

38 Hour update. Some o rings are hard to remove and stretch and tear. Little vapor leak on back pressure. Other than that this crafty is blowing clouds. Pic of the middle size ring.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 13, 2021)

How are the O rings hard to remove? They literally pop right off with NO pressure.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 13, 2021)

I use a pick. The o rings stretch after multiple cleanings.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 13, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> I use a pick. The o rings stretch after multiple cleanings.


I use the same ones over and over. I take them off slowly and soak in alcohol. Then wipe them clean with a paper towel wet with alcohol. Make sure you’re using 90% or 99%. Whatever it is. not the 70/30.

Also I ordered some extra just to be safe. Don’t order from Storz and Bickel they took forever. Planet of the Vapes was much faster.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 13, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> 38 Hour update. Some o rings are hard to remove and stretch and tear. Little vapor leak on back pressure. Other than that this crafty is blowing clouds. Pic of the middle size ring.


I have noticed that the little one right on top is the first one to wear out completely. It’s the only one that looks like it’s close to breaking. I believe that one moves back and forth when you take a hit.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Little ring is on the stem. I can usually get those ones off with out damage. I have extra stems . The middle size is my problem. I don't have finger nails


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 13, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Little ring is on the stem. I can usually get those ones off with out damage. I have extra stems . The middle size is my problem. I don't have finger nails


Yeah the smallest one on the stem I don’t even take off. I have in the past but it’s not really needed. It doesn’t get very sticky. I meant the little one in the pic. On top. I believe that ring moves as you inhale.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 13, 2021)

I wish mighty came with this.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Whattzzup I think it just sealed the bottom to the top of the cooling chamber together. I don't think it moves.
Heating chamber Pic after cleaning today.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 13, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Whattzzup I think it just sealed the bottom to the top of the cooling chamber together. I don't think it moves.
> Heating chamber Pic after cleaning today.


That one around the base I’ve only changed once. It rarely gets sticky. 

I was talking about this one.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Correct I have some extras but I try to make them last. I just don't understand why or how it would move. I could be wrong but never thought of it that way. I think it just sealed the bottom to the top using g the two fork slides.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 13, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Correct I have some extras but I try to make them last. I just don't understand why or how it would move. I could be wrong but never thought of it that way. I think it just sealed the bottom to the top using g the two fork slides.


It may not. You’re probably right. But it’s the only one that ever looked worn out. I just assumed it moved


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Cleaning day. Ordered screens.
Forgot to order orings. Down to my last one no extras but I do have 3 chambers total. 
Same ring as discussed above is the one that wears the fastest. OTHER issue is you can't just order that size. 
Next observation is has anyone ever had to change the oring around the heating chamber.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Oring sizes pic.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Cleaning day. Ordered screens.
> Forgot to order orings. Down to my last one no extras but I do have 3 chambers total.
> Same ring as discussed above is the one that wears the fastest. OTHER issue is you can't just order that size.
> Next observation is has anyone ever had to change the oring around the heating chamber.


I take it out and clean it. I stopped replacing any of them until they are broken. Yes you have to order the rings in a pack. I use a paper towel wet with alcohol to clean the chamber. Just hold it upside down. I let the rings soak in alcohol too. Then wipe them down to clean them. 

Ordering extra cooling chambers is next on my list. I want that 3 pack.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup I took you advice on the stem gasket. I just soaked it in alcohol with the other parts. I was under the impression that alcohol would degrade the gasket over time. 
Have you ever had to change your heating chamber gasket. After 60 hours on my last crafty It was fine. I can't even find a movie of it being changed. I assume that storz and bicker omitted that.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wattzzup I use gun cleaning patches. Get a bag of 22 caliber ones. I have a good cleaning system. They are way better than paper. I clean every Saturday. But I am not smoking a sticky strain. That may require a shorter cleaning schedule. These units are top notch and I will be replacing it when it dies.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Wattzzup I took you advice on the stem gasket. I just soaked it in alcohol with the other parts. I was under the impression that alcohol would degrade the gasket over time.
> Have you ever had to change your heating chamber gasket. After 60 hours on my last crafty It was fine. I can't even find a movie of it being changed. I assume that storz and bicker omitted that.


You just made me. I went to clean this morning and checked under the gasket (I never even look at it). I probably clean it about every 4th time of cleaning everything. I don’t leave them soak for long. Maybe 10-15 minutes then I wipe them with damp alcohol paper towel. Rinse everything with hot water, let everything dry and replace. I also took a Q-tip to anywhere I cloud to clean everything as well.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

Planet of the Vapes sells parts still in manufacture packaging.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 27, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> Have you ever had to change your heating chamber gasket.


I never answered your question. Take your orange pick and pry it off gently.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks I use planet. Only took a week for delivery. I just wish I ordered more of the pesky gasket.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Mar 21, 2021)

50 hours on Crafty. I will be posting every 10 hours as my original crafty died at 61 hours. I see now that storz & bicker offers a 3 year warranty on crafty+ if you register it on their web page. I am taking care of this crafty when it fails depending on the hours I may just get another. Screens are the same as mighty but cooling chambers are cheaper. I heard that the mighty falls over easy when set upright is that the case.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 14, 2021)

60 hour report. Crafty is performing flawlessly. Big sales at planet of the vapes. Crafty 209.00$ Mighty on sale also. I was thinking of buying it but I don't want to start the 3 year warranty. I hope this one makes it to the next sale.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 14, 2021)

rijkmus1 said:


> 60 hour report. Crafty is performing flawlessly. Big sales at planet of the vapes. Crafty 209.00$ Mighty on sale also. I was thinking of buying it but I don't want to start the 3 year warranty. I hope this one makes it to the next sale.


I saw this The Mighty is on sale for $260.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I ordered two sets of o rings a while back from Storz and Bickel usa I better check on. When I ordered Planet of the vapes didn't have any. I have a lot of extras except the small ones for the cooling chamber. I was thinking of taking one to the hardware store and see if I can find the same size.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 14, 2021)

I ordered the 3 cooling units kit. It comes with all the parts and I now have 4 cooling units. I clean them now once a month instead of once a week.

keep an eye on this. https://www.planetofthevapes.com/products/mighty-cooling-unit-set


----------



## Nizza (Apr 16, 2021)

My mighty is awesome. I got the capsule filling tray and it makes the experience so nice. I keep my capsules in a smell proof bag and it takes a half hour or so to empty then fill the 40. Storz and bickel had great customer service despite the delays and even sent me a coupon with my new unit. I only had to send my base of my unit back and they sent me an entire new box including the chargers and everything. I hope everyone else has had a great experience!

The oil pads are hard to use and re use but I'm sure there is an easier way than how I'm doing it


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 16, 2021)

70 hours and going strong. I ordered o rings from s b usa took almost two weeks. Planet of the vapes was out. I have extra gaskets except the middle size seal between the two halves of the cooling chamber. I am figuring getting another crafty when this unit fails.


----------



## budman111 (May 21, 2021)

IME I had no problem going through the RMA process with them and got a new mighty from them 3 weeks later. (pre-covid)


----------



## budman111 (May 21, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> View attachment 4606833
> it cracked and separated. I pushed it back together the best I could and kept smoking!! A little super glue and all better
> 
> see how dirty it gets around the edge. The ONLY complaint. If it even is one. If I didn’t grow and paid $ for bud I’d be freaking out every time some fell out. But I really don’t care. It’s funny to watch people try and catch it. I’m at the point I’m like f it.
> ...


dont you ever use the capsules?


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 23, 2021)

I use a powder measure to spoon my ground product into the chamber. If careful only a little spills around the chamber.. Then I use the brush or gust of breath to blow loose stuff from the device. I think the feeder thing is a pain to use.


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 23, 2021)

I do agree that in my case I am satisfied with Storz and Bickel remedy after my first unit died with 61 hours. They replaced it and I have 72 hours on the replacement crafty. I basically have over 130 hours usage for around 220 dollars or so. I also let the unit cool down before charging. If current quality does not fall I will be staying with the crafty . I like its size it fits in my pocket . I read some complaints on the mighty that it falls over. They make a stand for it . I am the only user so I don't need the extra power of the mighty. And I do think repetitive falls is just asking for problems.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 23, 2021)

budman111 said:


> dont you ever use the capsules?


I have never used the capsules. I just pinch some in my fingers and shove it in. Pack it in and turn it on.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jun 11, 2021)

80 Hours and going well. I have to charge twice a day usually. I get 4 sessions a charge. When battery is low 3lines it takes a bit longer to reach the set temperature.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 12, 2021)

budman111 said:


> dont you ever use the capsules?


I love my capsules. I use the filling tray and do 40 at a time and then I'm good for a while. The capsules for herb is great but I had a hard time with the oil pads they end up getting the whole setup all oily


----------



## budman111 (Jun 12, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I love my capsules. I use the filling tray and do 40 at a time and then I'm good for a while. The capsules for herb is great but I had a hard time with the oil pads they end up getting the whole setup all oily


Same here, I spend 20 mins a week on a Sunday making up enough to do me all week and you dont need to bother with the gauzes when using capsules


----------



## Nizza (Jun 12, 2021)

budman111 said:


> Same here, I spend 20 mins a week on a Sunday making up enough to do me all week and you dont need to bother with the gauzes when using capsules


do you have that plunger tool? I got one of those too i forgot to mention and it really makes it easier to cap them


----------



## budman111 (Jun 12, 2021)

Nizza said:


> do you have that plunger tool? I got one of those too i forgot to mention and it really makes it easier to cap them


I never bothered with that plunger, I just grind up 1/4 oz at a time and fill all the capsules that way, they are years old and not a problem filling them as they loosen after a few years


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Update 90 hours on replacement crafty. Still getting 4 sessions on a charge. I only do short sessions 5 hits with the last two boosted 10 degrees. I let cool before charging. I never do back to back sessions. Crafty stays in a controlled environment in my house. No high heat or cold.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 6, 2021)

I forgot to add that I did the 90 hours in 8 months. I got if you count the first one that died at 61hous thats over 150 hours use. I got no complaints.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Shortly after my last post 91 hours my power switch seems to have collapsed or lost its rebound. Crafty is still operating but the switch is so fucked up that you can't boost. To boost requires two quick presses of the switch.
Everything else is fine but I do notice some loss of power in the battery. I will be paying attention for the next Planet of the vapes sale. You don't want to buy early as it triggers your warranty period. The warranty I believe is 2 years. If you register your device it goes to 3 years.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Craftys switch failed today. Since it is not under warranty I am going to open it up to see if it can be fixed. Everything was fine until the switch caved in. Maybe it can be fixed. This Maybe the end.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Summary of my experience with two Storz & Bickel Crafty vapes. Total hours using crafty is 150 plus hours of clouds. These are the facts. 
First crafty failed at 61 hours some minutes. I got the error lights of death and would no longer charge. First Crafty was over two years old so it was out of warranty. After some delay due to the pandemic I got ahold of customer service and they sent me a new crafty. My crafty was purchased well before I retired which is the reason it was out of warranty.
Crafty number two performed great until the on off switch failed this week. Number 2 crafty died with almost 95 hours. My opinion is that the battery had a lot of life left in it as it just started in my opinion start to weaken. The batteries are not the problem here. I babied my second crafty after the short life of the first. (No back to back sessions and cool it off before charging). Never dropped always cleaned.

Now I have to figure out what to do next. Can I wait for the next sale. Crafty PLUS now is listed for 279. I think the 420 sale it was 209$. I see they added a year onto the warranty if you register your device online. For a total of 3 years. That means with a quick turnaround from Storz & Bickel they may have replace it 3 times in that period at my current hourly failure rate. Last crafty lasted 9 months give or take days. I don't count session but most day now were probably be around 10 uses a day. I will be getting another crafty soon. I do not believe that with heavy use crafty can survive for 3 years. But it is a fact S&B customer service stands behind the warranty as my first on was replaced out of warranty. A new crafty is in my future as going back to my Grav. lab glass for now.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Crafty+ Ordered I can't wait to test this one out. Got 15% off and 15$ credit at the Planet of the vapes. I have neither the time or desire to test other vapes. I don't think you can get better. I will have it in a few days. When I was shopping I came across a review of a guy who's switch failed also.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Crafty + arrived in less than 60 hours. Planet of the vapes. I even figured out how to resize files and got device registered. 3 year warranty here we go.


----------



## CarlC (Aug 21, 2021)

Here's an email I sent Planet of the Vapes, where I bought the crafty, Planet of the Vapes are a great company, they are concerned how I make out with be & B. The crafty which in my opinion is junk, and Storz and Bickel has the worst customer support, I have ever encountered 


Today

Planet of the Vapes Support
1 message
No attachment
8:02 AM
Re: New customer message on August 14, 2021 at 9:47 am
Update Here it is August 21 2021, and I still haven't had my original problem (broken plastic on Crafty, which I originally wrote to you guys about), repaired or replaced by Storz and Bickel. Its been about two months since I first contacted them. The process at Storz and Bickel is always the same, seems to be automated,. You contact " customer support " they tell you to submit an RMA, you do that, then you get a canned email saying they are sending a shipping box, put your crafty in the box and send it back to us...then after a couple weeks, they send you an email, so you can " rate their customer service " even though the original problem hasn't been taken care of . I have yet to receive this shipping box they keep saying that they are sending me, even though they have my correct address. I have been through this same process four times for the same issue, and its still not fixed or replaced. I was tired of getting the run around from Storz and Bickel, on this issue, so repaired the crafty myself so that I could at least use it. I thought I was done trying to get my warranty honored by S&B. Today the on/off switch on my crafty stopped working, it won't turn on, even though the battery is fully charged. I can't even use it now. I don't even feel like dealing with Storz and Bickel anymore, after all the runaround they have been giving me, might just toss the crafty, and chalk it up as a lesson learned. After reading all of the high ratings for Storz and Bickel products, and the Crafty in particular, I bought one from you guys, you guys are excellent, but I will never buy another Storz and Bickel product, in my opinion their crafty is an inferior product, and their " customer support " is almost non=existant. Thanks


----------



## rijkmus1 (Aug 23, 2021)

CarlC said:


> Here's an email I sent Planet of the Vapes, where I bought the crafty, Planet of the Vapes are a great company, they are concerned how I make out with be & B. The crafty which in my opinion is junk, and Storz and Bickel has the worst customer support, I have ever encountered
> 
> 
> Today
> ...


----------



## rijkmus1 (Aug 23, 2021)

*Carl I think you have to send it back to them and they will send you a new one. I am concerned about the bad switches. Bold by accident I am old .*


----------



## rijkmus1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Carl I assume you submitted a RMA. I had to pack it up myself and send it to S&B USA . I used the original case it came in. Unless you were told otherwise. I searched their page and could not find info on that. A lot has changed there even the warranty on some units. They now have a Price list for repairs. I am taking it easy on my switch to make it last. 
How many hours did you have on the Crafty.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Aug 24, 2021)

S&B warranty has changed from the past. I took my broken switch crafty apart. I can't even figure out how the switch operates. Seem like a 5 cent part. This is how they maximize profit. Batteries and cooling chambers are no longer covered. Maybe I am puffing to much Blackend oranges but they seem going down hill in quality . I am trying to figure out if the mighty switch is bigger and then it may last longer. 6 hours on my new crafty+ and battery is stronger and faster. 

As I am a heavy user crafty will never last 2 years. Something will fail. At this point if they replace my unit once I will take that. Planet of the vapes is my go to spot. Top notch from order to delivery was less than 60 hours. 

Another change I saw in the warranty was that they can replace your device with a re-manufactured one.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 5, 2021)

I neglected cleaning my cooling chambers weekly. Took a while longer to get the tar completely off. We will see how long the 3rd crafty will last. This one is a crafty+ and has a stronger battery. Happy harvest everyone my state is talking legalization .


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Oct 5, 2021)

I have had The Mighty for four years this month. Never a problem. Bought direct from S & B. I use a WPA and so The Mighty is usually, but certainly not always, inverted into a piece. I quickly threw that gunked up cooling piece into the garbage. Of course, I don't use it everyday, but perhaps average 300 times a year. One of these days it will stop. I see the Mighty + is $400. That's a little much. I would like to purchase the Plenty.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Oct 5, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> I have had The Mighty for four years this month. Never a problem. Bought direct from S & B. I use a WPA and so The Mighty is usually, but certainly not always, inverted into a piece. I quickly threw that gunked up cooling piece into the garbage. Of course, I don't use it everyday, but perhaps average 300 times a year. One of these days it will stop. I see the Mighty + is $400. That's a little much. I would like to purchase the Plenty.


4 years I am committed to the crafty as I have 4 cooling towers. I am going to burn this crafty out at some point. Mighty seems to be the way to go for longevity. I don't think that my crafty+ will last the 2 year warranty being a moderate user. If they send me a new one time will tell. These vapes work really well is a fact. Everything is going up in price 400 prices out a lot of people.


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 11, 2021)

Just a heads up I put an order in for the new crafty+ on the storz & bickel website Thursday night, it’s now Monday and they shipped it out.

glad I did not have to wait forever for them to ship


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Oct 11, 2021)

That's only two business days. I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Crafty + holding up at 80 + hours.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 26, 2022)

rijkmus1 said:


> Crafty + holding up at 80 + hours.


60h on mine no issues either.

Shoulda went with the mighty based on how much i use the thing!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> 60h on mine no issues either.
> 
> Shoulda went with the mighty based on how much i use the thing!


I am used to the Craftys size. Pocket size. I think my supply may run out before this one dies. I am getting low. I don't know if I have 10 hours of bud left.
And I am not going to the dispensary .


----------



## rijkmus1 (May 9, 2022)

Crafty plus out lasted my previous two Craftys. 
Over a 100 hours of clouds.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Nov 2, 2022)

I am nearing 150 hours and crafty+ is changing my mind. I am thinking that the addition of a better battery is making a big difference. I can still get 3 uses on a charge. I don't start a session under 3 battery bars. I guess it is a little over a year old now. 
This crafty + seems indestructible simular to reports from users of the mighty. Time will tell as I will report the death of crafty or 50 hours of vape sessions whichever comes first.


----------

